# pic of a pic...nest boxes....



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I took a picture of a picture in a book of these next box fronts, as I like how they just slide up above when not in use....I like simple ideas like this....does anyone with experience see a problem with these?....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't see anything wrong with the concept.........but those are mostly used for widowhood birds.......not nest boxes. They're not big enough to use as nest boxes, unless you give each pair of birds two boxes each. Can't tell if these are made this way or not, but some that I've seen with the sliding door, has a groove half way back so that the door can be in the closed position at the front of the box, or half way back. With the door half way back, one you can lock the hen inside and two, when not racing, the cock can have just the front half of the box.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the concept.........but those are mostly used for widowhood birds.......not nest boxes. They're not big enough to use as nest boxes, unless you give each pair of birds two boxes each. Can't tell if these are made this way or not, but some that I've seen with the sliding door, has a groove half way back so that the door can be in the closed position at the front of the box, or half way back. With the door half way back, one you can lock the hen inside and two, when not racing, the cock can have just the front half of the box.


thanks,
yes, I would not have breeding boxes that small...I was liking the concept of the fronts...to use to pair up birds or keep them out of unused boxes or use them to keep the cock bird in the box if there is fighting going on over anothers box...I like that you can just store it up there....so simple...


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE (Sep 21, 2007)

If you have a cock bird that has a nest box and trys to take other nest boxes you need to pin that cock up with his mate for about 2 weeks and only let them out to feed and drink about 15 minutes twice a day. In doing that the other cock birds will then fight him off.

I have over 45 breeding pairs and each bird only has one nest box each.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SODOVESFORLOVE said:


> If you have a cock bird that has a nest box and trys to take other nest boxes you need to pin that cock up with his mate for about 2 weeks and only let them out to feed and drink about 15 minutes twice a day. In doing that the other cock birds will then fight him off.
> 
> I have over 45 breeding pairs and each bird only has one nest box each.


hey John, Thanks for the tip....I would like to have fronts on the boxes, but did not want them on all the time...I have heard of cocks going in to anothers box and with the fight the nestlings could get hurt if the
trespassing cock could not get out quick enough, so once everyone knows where they are supposed to be I could take them off, then i thought where would i store the fronts and this seems like a good place to store them. and when not using a box i could keep birds out of the unused ones so i could keep them cleaner....I do not have plans to breed the homers anytime soon, but got to thinking I may want fronts in the future...also i got 30 birds from you in june and they are doing great..just started road training...i have 27 now due to hawks when they first stared loft flying, but they know now and are very good at out flying the hawks and get so far up in the sky i can hardly see them, when they feel it is time they come down and trap in like bullets...they learned this very quickly...just wanted to say thanks for the nice birds...


----------

